# Bad vibrations steering wheel,gas pedal and center console!!!



## GTOTX (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys its been almost a month since i started with repairs on my GTO and i still didnt get anything solved.Replaced my rear end and transmission so far.After the rear differential replacement my car started vibrating bad thru the steering wheel,gas pedal and center console.I took it back to the dealer and they told me that it is the transmission.I replaced the transmission and guess what? Test driven the car today the problem is still there.I really dont know what to do anymore.Any suggestions?
I live in Austin Tx area so if anyone wishes to help out please feel free to contact me in private.
Ty all


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check the rubber couplers on the ends of the drive shaft. They may be torn.


----------



## bratt68 (May 4, 2008)

Check the front tires for uneven wear (possible alignment issue) and then take it in and get the tires/wheels balanced. I live in Bossier City, La and had an alignment issue that required the car to be put on a frame machine. The front tires were chewed up on the inside edges. I'm on here now because the rotors are warped causing bad vibration on stopping. I am thinking about some new cryogenic slotted rotors that resist warping much better than OEM.


----------



## 04showgoat (Jul 24, 2011)

I had the same problem and it turned out to be the alignment like ^^bratt68^^ said


----------

